#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский медитационный марафон стартует в 550 городах

## Галина Короткая

http://www.buddhism.ru/info/shownews.php?id=1367

----------


## Eternal Jew

А какие Вам нужны результаты? Количество участников, количество начитанных мантр, количество людей, получивших благую заслугу от рецитации мантр? 

В любом случае, результат только один - он целиком зависит от следующих компонентов: степени вовлеченности, личного участия в коллективной практике, доверия к Учителю, от которого получил(-и) лунг на мантру, мотивациии к практике, посвящения заслуг на благо всех живых существ...

----------


## Staxanov

Большое благословение!Люди держаться как могут.Осталось совсем немного.
Очень сильно проверяет и сплочает людей этот марафон.
Придает свежесть в повседневную практику.

----------


## Zom

У меня уже давным давно стартанул.

А вообще всем остальным предлагаю присоединиться! =)

----------


## Edcool

Опа! спасибо, что напомнили присоеденяюсь! :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Чтобы было понятнее... Моя фраза: "А какие Вам нужны результаты?" была адресована Шаману, который (во втором в этой теме сообщении, сразу за Галиной) переспросил: "И каковы результаты", а затем почему-то удалил свое сообщение...

Теперь, по окончанию, могу ответить (но только за себя): хотя я не отношусь ни к Карма Кагью и никогда не встречался с Ламой Оле, результаты ОТ-ЛИЧ-НЫ-Е... А какие еще могут быть? - лунг на полную практику был получен от достойного и уважаемого Учителя, мотивация была правильной - т.е. не для себя, любимого, :-) делалась практика, а на благо всех живых существ. 

... А какие ЕЩЕ "результаты", интересно, могут ожидаться от правильно (и совместно, тысячами людей), проведенной БУДДИЙСКОЙ практики?

----------


## Fat

На самом деле Буддийский Медитационный Марафон стартовал примерно 2500 лет назад и продолжается до сих пор  :Big Grin:

----------


## Штелп

> На самом деле Буддийский Медитационный Марафон стартовал примерно 2500 лет назад и продолжается до сих пор


   Так есть, так есть  :Smilie:   Рады, что Вы знаете  :Smilie:  присоединялись?

----------


## Аорс

... А какие ЕЩЕ "результаты", интересно, могут ожидаться от правильно (и совместно, тысячами людей), проведенной БУДДИЙСКОЙ практики?[/QUOTE]
 Есть понятие сангха.Многие,кто давно не общался просто приходят в центр,вместе медитируют,общаются,итд,итп.

----------


## Asanga

В понятие сангхи практикующие миряне не входят, если они конечно не святые :-). 
Только монахи числом 4 и больше

----------


## Tiop

В Карма Кагью это всё не котируется )

----------


## Штелп

> В Карма Кагью это всё не котируется )


Про какую  Карму и какое Кагью  , а самое главное- какие котировки Вы пишете? Марафон как всегда уже завершился(это к слову  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Аорс

> В понятие сангхи практикующие миряне не входят, если они конечно не святые :-). 
> Только монахи числом 4 и больше


 Это смотря кака сангха,и смотря какая школа,и смотря какое направление дхармы. :Wink:

----------


## Аорс

> Про какую  Карму и какое Кагью  , а самое главное- какие котировки Вы пишете? Марафон как всегда уже завершился(это к слову  )


                  Вот и славно!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это смотря кака сангха,и смотря какая школа,и смотря какое направление дхармы.


Начинается все с неправильного использования слов.

----------


## Аорс

> Начинается все с неправильного использования слов.


 Да,с "направлением Дхармы"лажа вышла..... :Smilie:   Дхарма-одна.Я имел ввиду школы и главные направления Буддизма. :Wink:

----------


## Karma Dorje

Что касается всех живых существ - им по моему глубоко фиолетово, что в их пользу начался или был какой то марафон. Какими они были (все живые существа) такими они и остались Имхо конечно же, а на пользу наверное пошло тем, кто там учавствовал. Я учавствовал в Великом марофоне, какой молодец я! Я все сделал правильно! :Smilie:   а я вот нет :Frown: , хотя как и всем живым существам мне стало все намного лучше! Бугага

----------


## Karma Dorje

Задал вопрос не случайно, а вот почему на самом деле получается такой вот фокус - когда чел в уме желает всем счастья и т.п., то он начинает рулить, обладать, (и тп) всевозможными ресурсами. Если говорить о духовном то он становится духовно богатым, если говорить о политике то он может стать "слугой народа" с неограниченными ресурсами", если говорить об интеллектуальном и пр аспектах, то тогда он делает открытия и тд и тп. Желаю всем благ!

----------


## Иилья

> Задал вопрос не случайно, а вот почему на самом деле получается такой вот фокус - когда чел в уме желает всем счастья и т.п., то он начинает рулить, обладать, (и тп) всевозможными ресурсами. Если говорить о духовном то он становится духовно богатым, если говорить о политике то он может стать "слугой народа" с неограниченными ресурсами", если говорить об интеллектуальном и пр аспектах, то тогда он делает открытия и тд и тп. Желаю всем благ!


Вот станем все скоро духовно богатыми слугами народа, станем рулить и, главное, обладать! Вот счастье то будет нам всем, неописуемое! :Big Grin:

----------


## Karma Dorje

Кстати а зря смеетесь, в старой темке "какую мантру практику выполнять на золотого Дзамбалу" (как то так звучит) есть созвучный материал или выписка из Дхармы, что де когда начинаешь действовать ради всех и пр то совершенно ест-но всходит как результат в тч и этот момент, я кстати уже через несколько дней наткнулся на это соответствие, удивился.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Для особо одаренных в Дхарма Лайт режиме решил прокомментировать: Если человек искренне или пытается быть искренним пытается помочь своим согражданам желая им достойной жизни и тд и пр то он становится депутаткой, президенткой, вождем, диктатором и пр. Надеюсь это понятно. Если чел в науке желая счастья всем работает, то он делает великие и не очень открытия, в бизнесе так же преуспевают те, кто старается для других, ну и тд - вывод думая так и поступая так чел становится сильнее, умнее, могущественнее ну и тд, что полностью согласуется с Дхармой и в медитативных практиках и пр практиках вы несомненно накапливаете заслуги, силу, мощь и т.п., что было сказано выше. Желаю всем всех благ

----------


## Иилья

> Для особо одаренных в Дхарма Лайт режиме решил прокомментировать


Спасибо большое! Уверен, я теперь стал гораздо умнее! :Big Grin:

----------


## Karma Dorje

А я наверное стал тоже чуть мудрее, задал критический вопрос и сам же на него ответил, ответ честно говоря меня самого поразил, ощущение как будто открытие сделал "ага!" или "эмахо!"
всех вам благ!

----------

